# Bath Stone Quarry - Abandoned



## rambling rose (Aug 26, 2012)

This is one of the long forgotten quarries used for mining the famous golden Bath stone that built the fancy houses of Bath and the Cotswolds
Bath stone slabs left for collection





Office




Entrance notice




Shaft to mine




Machinery too heavy for leprchauns to shift














Left to rot 

























Hope you enjoyed the pictures


----------



## shane.c (Aug 26, 2012)

Good pics,


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2012)

This is Monks Park Quarry which is not really long forgotten. It was an active stone mine until very recently and much of it is still in use by Leafield Engineering.

Parts of the underground mine were accessible until sometime early last year.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2012)

Do like that place, nice one.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 27, 2012)

Stone was still being produced here in at least 1986 so not that long forgotten.A mate of mine, Derek Hawkins was a quarryman there back then and took these pictures

http://www.choghole.co.uk/colphots/monks/album/index.html

Sad to see the state the place is in, thanks for sharing


----------



## rambling rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Monks Park Quarry has changed a lot since 1986. But could be a venue for amateur photographers (above ground), as it is easily accessible. There are plenty of wild flowers and butterflies, and local graffitti art from budding Banskys.


----------



## daftoldgit (Nov 2, 2012)

did you see some wooden crates with stone cylinders in them?
I'd love to know what they were for!



oldscrote said:


> Stone was still being produced here in at least 1986 so not that long forgotten.A mate of mine, Derek Hawkins was a quarryman there back then and took these pictures
> 
> http://www.choghole.co.uk/colphots/monks/album/index.html
> 
> Sad to see the state the place is in, thanks for sharing



Derek Hawkins has also published a book "Bath Stone Quarries" 
Highly recommended if you like underground stuff!


----------



## Engineer (Nov 3, 2012)

daftoldgit said:


> did you see some wooden crates with stone cylinders in them?
> I'd love to know what they were for!



Might be core drill samples? Did not notice them last visit as it was dark and the slope shaft door was a pain.


----------

